# Black Orchid Color Change?



## gilbertmyson (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey! My (at least I believe) black orchid betta seems to be getting bluer? Or his blue seems darker or to be spreading a little? I could be just looking into it too much. I just wanted to check with others just in case he seems stressed or if it seems like the opposite. Here are pictures when I first got Gilbert and Gilbert now. He was into a tiny fish store display and now is in a 9.5-gallon tank. 

Before:
















Now:


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

He's lovely! And doesn't seem stressed or ill-kept to me. 

I'm not very well-versed in betta colors, but he does look like a Black Orchid to me. I think blue iridescence (metallic?) is one of the base colors that contributes to Black Orchid, but I am not sure.

The extra blue he's showing now is probably just his colors shifting in intensity as he settles into his tank better, if he's a recent addition, or with age if you've had him for a while.


----------

